# Sub makes a thumping noise when I turn off the car?



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just installed my new eD sub (the one on clearance) and BA1300 amp. Everything should be installed properly, but when I turn my car off (as in completely...with the keys out), my sub makes a low thumping noise. It's not loud or anything, but my Blaupunkt sub and amp didn't do that.

I'm not sure if it does it when I turn the car on...it might, but definitely does when I turn the car off. However, if I turn the car back on after the thump, listen to music for a couple of seconds, and turn it off, there is no thumping.

Is this anything to be worried about?


----------



## AceXsmurF (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, it is something to be worried about imho.

Check the impedence of the load you are putting on the amp compared to what you were putting on the amp. Has it changed?

Check your ground on the amp and where you have it grounded to the car. Yes, I know this is strange but I have personally seen this cause this exact problem.

Check your remote wire, as in check the voltage it is passing and then right when you turn off the car see what the voltage is at on the remote wire.

Might as well check the power to the amp too while your back there, and the fuses. 

Finally, go back to a 'known' situation, hook the other sub up the same way and see if it happens. This really is not indicative of a 'sub problem' it is something on the amp or the information going to the amp.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

You could do a search for "turn off thump" 

In lieu of that , try adjusting your rearview mirror, checking the air pressure in your tires, slide your seat backwards and forwards

The amp was probaly not using a circuit that handles that [hopefully a lower price for the amp ].

The difference between premium and entry level is the details


----------



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

AceXsmurF said:


> Yes, it is something to be worried about imho.
> 
> Check the impedence of the load you are putting on the amp compared to what you were putting on the amp. Has it changed?


Well, I got a different amp (one that could run in 2 ohms). So, yeah, that's different...but so is the amp.




> Check your ground on the amp and where you have it grounded to the car. Yes, I know this is strange but I have personally seen this cause this exact problem.


Ok, I'll double check that. It's pretty much the same as with my other amp. I just disconnected the old amp and hooked up the new one. The grounding should be fine, but I will check that.



> Check your remote wire, as in check the voltage it is passing and then right when you turn off the car see what the voltage is at on the remote wire.


What do I need to do that?



> Might as well check the power to the amp too while your back there, and the fuses.


Everything should be good there too...but I don't know exactly what you want me to check for. Everything seems to be hooked up properly...?



> Finally, go back to a 'known' situation, hook the other sub up the same way and see if it happens. This really is not indicative of a 'sub problem' it is something on the amp or the information going to the amp.


I already assumed it was the amp causing it.



a$$hole said:


> You could do a search for "turn off thump"
> 
> In lieu of that , try adjusting your rearview mirror, checking the air pressure in your tires, slide your seat backwards and forwards
> 
> ...


I'm very confused...what? (I understood the search part...but not much else)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

hans030390 said:


> I'm very confused...what? (I understood the search part...but not much else)


LMFAO


Trust me, man, you're not the only one.


----------



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

So is this actually harmful to the sub or amp in any way? I'm fairly sure it's just the common "turn off thump" issue, but I don't see how it would necessarily harm anything. It's just a bit annoying. I suppose I could get a relay to fix the problem (if none of the other steps solve it), but that's an extra $20-30 I don't want to spend if this won't cause any damage.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Usually a bad amp ground is the problem. Verify you have a good ground. make sure all paint is scraped away from the grounding location.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

definately most likely a ground issue. have you upgraded the big 3 under the hood? if not, it would be a good idea. and if all else fails, relays are cheap...under $5 in most cases.


----------



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> definately most likely a ground issue. have you upgraded the big 3 under the hood? if not, it would be a good idea. and if all else fails, relays are cheap...under $5 in most cases.


The "big 3"? I'm assuming no, since I'm not sure what you're talking about.

If I need a relay, where can I get one for that cheap?


----------



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

I checked the ground, and it should be fine. It doesn't effect my speaker amp when I hook it up there, and my old sub amp was hooked up just where my current sub amp is. So, the ground shouldn't be the problem.

I've noticed that my sub amp takes a second or two longer to turn on than everything else, and when I completely turn off my car, it stays on for a couple seconds (the light is on), and then it powers down (making the slight "thump" noise).

I don't know what the problem is...I literally just disconnected my wires from my old amp, put the new amp in, and hooked up the wires from the old amp. Aside from the new amp, nothing is different (didn't disconnected the wire from the power source, ground, remote, etc).


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You are getting a ton of bad advice...big 3 for a turn off bump? Please guys...

A relay? No.

Bad ground for pop? No.

Impedance change? No.

If everything else is the same, then if is an issue with the new amp.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> You are getting a ton of bad advice...big 3 for a turn off bump? Please guys...
> 
> A relay? No.
> 
> ...


i just mentioned upgrading the grounds for the good of current flow whether it helped or not. of course trying to tell someone their new amp is the culprit usually doesn't fly no matter what. i've had an amp that kept sending voltage through the rca's and frying headunits and it was fixed once and came back with the same problem after the seller said it worked fine for him. hmm...


----------



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> i just mentioned upgrading the grounds for the good of current flow whether it helped or not. of course trying to tell someone their new amp is the culprit usually doesn't fly no matter what. i've had an amp that kept sending voltage through the rca's and frying headunits and it was fixed once and came back with the same problem after the seller said it worked fine for him. hmm...


Ok, so what if it is that amp? Then what? (I'm not some little kid who can't take some honest suggestions.)

Is it really THAT big of a deal, though?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Live with it.

See if the amp can be fixed.

Get a new amp.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> You are getting a ton of bad advice...big 3 for a turn off bump? Please guys...
> 
> A relay? No.
> 
> ...


I didn't catch where he said everything was the same.


bummer


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

This is the part you missed Bikini 


hans030390 said:


> I don't know what the problem is...I literally just disconnected my wires from my old amp, put the new amp in, and hooked up the wires from the old amp. Aside from the new amp, nothing is different (didn't disconnected the wire from the power source, ground, remote, etc).


Yeah now you have it figured out, when you turn off the system, the amp stays on a little longer [ that is the problem  ].

Still, check when Saturn, mercury, venus and rhe moon will align,[on this day just let 2 pounds of air out of your tires, slide your seat back as far as it will go, now stop at a redlight and jump out and run around your car three times { all the time yelling there's no place like home ], after you jump back in your car it should be fixed 

If not drive to another redlight and run around your car in the opposite direction


----------



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> This is the part you missed Bikini
> 
> 
> Yeah now you have it figured out, when you turn off the system, the amp stays on a little longer [ that is the problem  ].
> ...


Right...let's just pretend that didn't work. Next suggestion?


----------



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Live with it.
> 
> See if the amp can be fixed.
> 
> Get a new amp.


If it's not going to hurt anything, sure, I'll live with it. No big deal.

As for fixing it or getting a new one...I wouldn't know where to go to get it fixed, nor do I have the extra money right now to do that (or get a different one...I mean, c'mon, I just got this one).


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

is it possible for you to throw the original amp back in to make sure nothing got messed with in the install process?

I'm with hatedguy. It seems that it may very well be the amp.


----------



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> is it possible for you to throw the original amp back in to make sure nothing got messed with in the install process?
> 
> I'm with hatedguy. It seems that it may very well be the amp.


Well, I would, but my new amp is for my new sub. I can't really use my new sub with my old amp.

I'm pretty sure it is the amp.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Please mail me some of what you guys are smoking !

It is the ****ing amp !

Want to buy a hamburger ? kewl.

Now if you want a deluxe hamburger, order one !

Sell the new amp to someone 

How to word ad : This amp is too powerful for my sub, my loss equals your gain 

{ then buy a better amp, after e-mailing or reading the forums from the amp manufacturer's site }


----------

